# reds are back in mud lake



## dwood (May 22, 2004)

Put in about 6am and went to the San Bernard to look for some fishable water. About half a mile from the ICW towards the mouth it sanded up pretty bad and stayed that way to the mouth. Went back to the ICW and the water was better and bait was everywhere. Even got a 17in red in the cast net. Thought I was in the right place but 2 hrs later and no bites I gave up. Went west in the ICW and the water stayed muddy so if I have to fish in muddy water I choose mud lake. Had to wait for the tide to turn out but it was worth it. Got 3 reds 20, 26, and 27.5. Had one that was at the top of the slot at the boat and in the net when the handle came off the net at the same time the line broke. He sat in the grass for a second and when I tried with the broken net I hit him in the back just behind the head and he swam off. He'll be waiting for me to come back I hope. We still have a lot of fresh water comeing down the Brazos and most places are still muddy. Water temp was 73 to 75 and the wind was relentless. At least 20 to 25. dwood


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

what are you calling mud lake? jones lake? or are you heading toward caney creek and fishing the lakes on the left?


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*who took the pics???*

Nothing worse than a photographer taking a picture and cutting off the feet and tails!!! LOL

nice stringer. :bluefish:


----------



## dwood (May 22, 2004)

*mud lake location*

Mud lake is east of the Brazos on the ICW before you get to the Ouintana bridge. It is on the north side by the oil storage facility. The feet and tails had to be cropped to get the pic to load. I have my camera set at its lowest setting and the files are still to large. dwood


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Photo software?*

I have some inexpensive photo software called photosuite 4, platinum edition which will allow you to crop and reduce the pixel size. This way you can trim and still retain photo integrity. Just looked it up on ebay and you can get the software for under $10.

tight lines and tight shots!!


----------

